# Aggression in un neutered Jill!



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, so a little background...

I have 5 ferrets:

1. Dennis - un neutered hob approx 1 yr old - booked in to be neutered next week.

2. Flick - un neutered jill 7 months old - also booked into be spayed next week, had jill jab a couple of months ago to bring her out of season.

3. Digit - neutered jill approx 3 yrs old.

4. Nelly - neutered jill approx 1 yr old.

5. Ronnie - neutered hob approx 2-3 (rescue)

Over the last couple of days Flick has been very aggressive towards Digit. She doesnt display any aggression towards any of the others. Will spaying her stop this?!

Digit was being housed with Dennis in a separate cage to the others, because Dennis was constantly bothering Flick, and I didnt want him to be lonely. They all come out to play together. 

Also, Dennis recently has big bald patches on his flanks, they seem quite itchy, am gonna raise it with the vet next week. Do you think it might be adrenal? He is showing no other symptoms. What are the treatment options for adrenal?

I know there aren't alot of ferrety people on here, but if anyone has any ideas, it would be much appreciated  xxx


----------



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

Neutering may make Flick more docile, you will only know once she has recovered from being spayed and her hormones have settled. Unfortunately jills can be picky when it comes to who they will/wont get on with.

Is certianly worth seeing what your vets say about Dennis as adrenal tends to occur in older ferrets, so it could also be a heavy 1st year molt, skin irritation, nutrition problem see what they think (hopefully its just a molt)


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant thanks  Flick is Digit's sister from another litter, would that make any difference?! Any ideas on how I can stop it happening? She flies at her and makes her scream  she hasn't actually drawn blood, but I can see that it might happen! xx


----------



## Wolfiewheezle (May 5, 2011)

The fighting sounds like it could be them sorting the pecking order out.
If they have been together since kits then I would just leave them to it. Once they sort out who the alfa is they will settle down. Hormones will make the situation worse too. But TBH i don't think it's anything to worry about.

The bald patches is probably just a bad moult,or in the worst case ringworm/mite infestation. Whens the last time you treated your ferrets for earmites? (I know out of sight out of mind lol) They can cause hair loss on tails, paws and other parts of the body. Best treatment is stronghold for cats/kittens. You get it from vets over the counter. (some vets may want consultation first) You use half a pipette per ferret. It treats fleas/earmites/mites and also protects against ticks all in one. One pippette costs me £3 from my local vet.

By the sounds of it I wouldn't think the worst just yet. I really wouldn't think of adrenal by what you discribed. Do go to the vet tho for a check up.


----------

